# How Often Do Residential Contracts Involve Shoveling?



## NEhomer (Dec 3, 2016)

Yup, a newbie here. In all the years I've had my large drive and parking area plowed, I've always done my own shoveling of walkways and doors etc after the plow is done. My son also helps out but it would seem that some contracts may be for the elderly or those who for some reason can't shovel.

How essential is it to have the option of a shovel bi**ch tagging along?

Is it common to find places that are willing/wishing to do their own post storm clean up?


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

I have long since given up residentials, but when I did them, most of them wanted me to do the sidewalks, steps, walks etc. 
I would usually have a shoveler with me in the truck anyways. Personally I would rather have them jumping out and making me more $$ than sitting there and watching me plow the driveway...getting paid either way. 
Having a shoveler is really up to the business owner. Personally, I would think that the majority of my income is from the plow...not the shovel/snowblower. That means that from a business point of view, I need to keep my plow as productive as possible. I often say that if the plow is not pushing snow, I am not making money. That includes driving in reverse, driving between jobs and doing sidewalks. I am sure that just as many other small business owners think that having/retaining a shoveler is not worth the headache. Those folks would prefer to not have to get out of the truck.
When I used to do resi's, I had about 35 of them. Of those 35 there were none where my shoveler had nothing to do. That could also be because I set them up that way.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have about 80 resi accounts. I have not shoveled since 1991. takes too much time. I make more $ plowing than shoveling. I have not found a customer willing to spend $150/hour for me to shovel.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if you are getting premium price, a helper makes the the job 

pulls the stuff from a garage door, and walk, makes your part easier

not a bad thing to help on a major storm

they should get what they pay for ...no more or no less


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't have enough accounts to keep me occupied 100% of the storm, so I'll have down time anyway. I'll probably wind up with a dozen residentials plus one commercial this year.

Taking that into consideration, I don't mind hopping out of the truck and taking 5 minutes or so to run a shovel down their walk and steps. It lets me stretch and it's good to get out and move. 

"Normal" walkways, I charge an extra $20 to shovel. So if they want to pay me $240/hr for my time, that's fine with me


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A shovel monkey cab be nice to have.

As of this year all of my residential accounts have some shoveling.
But it is included in my seasional pricing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

My resi's get shoveled. I have a shovel monkey he drives himself to the site in his own vehicle. He's paid by the job not by the hour, I provide de-icer, provide shovels, he's contract labor (not an employee) and gets a W-9.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Businesses most commonly use IRS form W-9, Request for Taxpayer Identification Number and Certification, to get information from vendors they hire as independent contractors (also called freelancers). When a business pays an independent contractor $600 or more over the course of a tax year, it is required to report these payments to the IRS on an information return called form 1099-MISC. Businesses use the name, address and Social Security or tax identification number from form W-9 to complete form 1099-MISC.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Most of my sites get shoveled by my shovel monkey wife, or myself where required..

I have a limited number of customers by choice (I don't have 500 customers per storm), so with that I can provide the little bit of extra service that a good quality job (IMO) provides. I will not shovel around cars or other precious cargo that can claim damage by a shovel or blower, but I will do sidewalks, steps and main walkways, for the most part with my toro single stage, then my monkey or I do touch-ups of the pathways..

Every year I have most of the same customers calling me back, or should I say returning my paperwork that I send them prior to the season. The ones that don't, or that I don't send paper work to, are well wished and "so long" to.:waving:

I enjoy snow work, including shoveling. Why ? Great exercise, I guess, and I like finishing the job to where the H.O. or business Owner doesn't have to do anything other than throw salt / sand down should they desire.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> Businesses most commonly use IRS form W-9, Request for Taxpayer Identification Number and Certification, to get information from vendors they hire as independent contractors (also called freelancers). When a business pays an independent contractor $600 or more over the course of a tax year, it is required to report these payments to the IRS on an information return called form 1099-MISC. Businesses use the name, address and Social Security or tax identification number from form W-9 to complete form 1099-MISC.


Well I'm glad you're on duty today.........Just kidding kind of, my bad on the W-9:hammerhead:
I've found it mulch easier to sub oot rather carrying employees since I'm a small operator.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF said:


> Well I'm glad you're on duty today.........Just kidding kind of, my bad on the W-9:hammerhead:
> I've found it mulch easier to sub oot rather carrying employees since I'm a small operator.


Yea....

With the way things are that's really the only way to go.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You too are not talking about what I think you are...  lol


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

8 plow trucks, all have shovel monkeys. One of those trucks have 2 shovelers due to all the city walks they do.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the key is to have good shovels, after using the dominator and snow plow had the boss buy them for the job


----------

